# Apps hard to find



## ged3000 (Sep 20, 2005)

It might just be me, but I just spent 10 minutes trying to find out where to download the support application - its really cryptically hidden!

Could you add a new link somewhere prominant, like all the links at the top of the page (Main | Blog...) maybe?

Ged


----------



## bobw (Sep 20, 2005)

You're kidding, right.

It's on our main page, you'd have to be blind not to see it;

http://www.macosx.com/


----------



## ScottW (Sep 20, 2005)

Bob -  You might be taking that a bit too far. 

Anyhow... I agree ged3000... it does and will be more accessable from our menu bar once we complete initial public testing. 

Thanks for your input.

Scott


----------



## ScottW (Sep 20, 2005)

http://www.macosx.com/apps/help.htm


----------



## kainjow (Sep 21, 2005)

hehe you should use a slightly more attractive woman for the front image and the image on the help page. She kinda freaks me out...


----------



## Decado (Sep 21, 2005)

i think she is cute.


----------

